# Expats Pattaya



## ThomasKubelka (May 6, 2013)

Hey Expat-Community!

My colleague Alexander and me, Thomas, are currently working on a joint research project of the Department of Geography and Regional Research of the University of Vienna, Austria, and the Suan Dusit University, Bangkok and Hua Hin Campus, Thailand.

The topic is about ‚Farang (Retirement) Migration and Long-stay Tourism to the Pattaya Region’. Some of the main issues would be why so many people are choosing Thailand respectively Pattaya as their destination, what kind of problems they face or did face since moving to Thailand, in what kind of property they live and why they have chosen certain accommodations, and last but not least, if the availabilty of medical/elderly care facilities play a role when it comes to moving to the Pattaya region.

We would therefore be very grateful if some of you guys could help us and spare some time by filling in an online questionnaire, which will take approximately 20 minutes.

We are not asking for any names, addresses, etc. Everything you are going to fill in will be treated confidentially and anonymously. The data will be used for statistical purpose only and will further help us reaching our master’s degree.

I am aware of not being allowed to post any links in here. Therefore I am hoping that some of you guys are interested in this study. If you are, please send me a brief e-mail to thomaskubelka(at)gmx(dot)at so I can send you the link.

Thank you very much in advance!

Kind regards,
Thomas and Alexander


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

I would suggest that you contact the expat clubs in the Pattaya area. There are two - or at least there were two last I heard. You should be able to locate them easily via google. And ask them if they are willing to circulate an email to all members. I'm not sure why you are limiting yourself to Pattaya and think you may run the risk of skewing the results in terms of the picture for retired expats in Thailand generally.

The British embassy in BKK did a study recently a little similar to what you are proposing and you should try and get hold of a copy of their results.


----------



## ThomasKubelka (May 6, 2013)

Thank you for your advises. I considered that too and I am already in touch with two of them. 

We are not limiting our research to Pattaya. We have been to Hua Hin in March/April and at the end we would like to compare both destination, I simply forgot to mention it.


----------

